# Newsletter



## Alix (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi all, I know everyone is wondering what happened to the newsletter. No, it is not going to be gone forever, just until Andy gets all this server stuff organized and has time to get it sent out. Thanks for being patient. And to those of you who are anxiously awaiting seeing your feature in print. Soon! I promise.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 3, 2006)

I got the newsletter once or twice & then didn't receive it anymore. What do I need to do to get back on the newsletter mailing list? Thank you!
Corinne


----------



## bullseye (Nov 3, 2006)

What's the newsletter?


----------



## kadesma (Nov 3, 2006)

bullseye said:
			
		

> What's the newsletter?


It's a community newsletter that comes out every other month or so. It features member recipes, a special cook of the month, tips, tecniques. It arrives in your mailbox, so watch for it. It's fun and informative, and gives us a glimpse of our "celeb" of the month.
kadesma


----------



## Gossie (Nov 3, 2006)

It's automatic?  I have NEVER gotten one. 

If it's not automatic, where do we go to sign up?


----------



## bullseye (Nov 3, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> It's a community newsletter that comes out every other month or so. It features member recipes, a special cook of the month, tips, tecniques. It arrives in your mailbox, so watch for it. It's fun and informative, and gives us a glimpse of our "celeb" of the month.
> kadesma


Oh, thanks!  Sometimes I forget that I've only been here a short time; I'll look forward to it when it resurfaces.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 4, 2006)

Joyfully count me in or let me know how to receive it.


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 4, 2006)

I also have never received it... How do I sign up for it?


----------



## YT2095 (Nov 4, 2006)

I`ve just had a look in my UserCP/Edit Options section, and I can`t see an option thingy to click on or select for it there either.

count me in though, I wouldn`t mind having a read of it also


----------



## lulu (Nov 4, 2006)

I think what Alix is sayong is that we will get it, automatically, when the server issue is finally dealt with, we just have to wait......patiently!


----------



## Alix (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes lulu, thats what I am saying. For those of you who have never received one, just make sure that in your Profile you are accepting Admin email and you will get it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 4, 2006)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I`ve just had a look in my UserCP/Edit Options section, and I can`t see an option thingy to click on or select for it there either.
> 
> count me in though, I wouldn`t mind having a read of it also



You've got "Receive Admin E-Mails" checked - so when it goes out you will get one.


----------

